
Lyft gives $5 Starbucks gift card with every $20 Lyft gift card - tedmiston
https://blog.lyft.com/posts/lyft-x-starbucks
======
tedmiston
I found the idea of collaborating with gift cards interesting. It's currently
available in 20 cities.

